# جدول أكسل لحساب كميات المواد الأنشائية الداخلة في فقرات العمل



## alshawyasad (13 يونيو 2009)

سلام عليكم 

الجدول المرفق يمكن الأستفادة منه في حساب كميات مختلف المواد الأنشائية الرئيسية الداخلة في فقرات العمل ( العمل الأنشائي أو المدني) أرجو ممن يجربه إبداء ملاحظاته عليها وأنا في خدمتكم مع الشكر الجزيل لكل الذين ساهموا في جمع المعلومات الأساسية التي أسست لهذا الجدول

لاتنسونا من دعائكم​


----------



## ibnmolok (13 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا على هذة المشاركة العظيمة و أدعو لك بالتوفيق ى الحياة العملية


----------



## هلوتس (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير
ولكن اخى العزيز يراعى زيادة معدلات الاسمنت لزيادة الهالك


----------



## امير الصباح (13 يونيو 2009)

معلومات بسيطة و لكن مفيدة جدا 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rwmam (13 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جيده ومفيده وتهم كل مهندس مدني وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف المفيد يا بمشهندس .......... ننتظر مزيدك


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (13 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على مساهمتك القيمة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايادي (16 يونيو 2009)

معلومات مهمة ومفيدة لكل مهندس مدني جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس صلاح الدين (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة القيمة تسلم


----------



## barody67 (13 مارس 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## wahid69 (13 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## ديار26 (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engadnan68 (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## fawzi105 (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (2 يونيو 2010)

حصر الحديد؟


----------



## ams2010 (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ams2010 (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ss_online1 (28 يونيو 2010)

*******:13:*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم ************


----------



## hemaxplode (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## وليد الثرواني (8 أكتوبر 2010)

_بارك الله بك أخي العزيز ودعاؤنا لك بالخير دائما.........._


----------



## raheemnaser (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بالجهود الطيبة


----------



## عليالزعبي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*علي الزعبي*

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا معلم:56:


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور و الله مشكور يا عم


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جميييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بن دحمان (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## ahmed bak (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shuaa said (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الشاوي
السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا المجهود ومن قراءتي له انه مواصفات عراقيه ولكن هناك بعض الملاحظات ارجو اعادة النظر بها
اولا هناك خطئ في نسبة الحديد في المتر المكعب فاما ان يكون الناتج بالطن حتى يكون صحيح او تصحيح الرقم 
وثانيا يجب ان تضع الوحدات حتى لا يتشوش القارئ مثلا متر مكعب او مربع
ثالثا ان مواصفات السطوح مبالغ بها وهي مواصفات الاسكان العراقيه وهي قديمه نوعا ما
مع تحياتي
الاستشاري


----------



## mohammedsharaby (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## براق محمد غزال (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات مفيدة


----------



## رانية احمد (20 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (4 أبريل 2012)

مش
مش 
مش
كور


----------



## محمد الجفري (4 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## ابو عبد المسيح (10 يونيو 2012)

شكرا اذا امكن اضافة فقرات الصحيات ... وشكرا


----------



## حسن المدني (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا العمل المبدع وفق الله


----------



## the pump (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو أحمد. (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا شكرا على هذة المشاركة​


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع مميز


----------



## رامي ادم (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## حسن المدني (2 يناير 2013)

جزالك الله خير هذا الملف مفيد جدا


----------



## م/علاء عزب (10 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## mfahawi57 (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## egcivil_eng (5 أبريل 2013)

الملف جميل ومجهود رائع بارك الله فيك 
ولكن أرجو ان توضح لي معني الكلمات الاتيه حيث ان اختلاف اللغه يصعب علي فهمها ( اللبخ - الترمستون - الدرز - النثر - الكاشي - العقاد بالجص)
شكرا


----------



## Eng.alhosieny (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يابشمهندس


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (6 أبريل 2013)

شكرا اخي علي هذا الجهد المبدول وجزاك الله خيراً 
هناك ملاحظة يجب ان تكون وحدة ناتج حديد التسليح بالقنطار


----------



## Traveller4009 (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## khaledadel (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى حميده (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابوليث (8 يونيو 2013)

تسلم وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## eng.awad2 (3 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## body55 (5 مايو 2014)

معلومات مهمة ومفيدةiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

